#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  اشتباك بين حرس القذافى والامن المصرى

## Proud_Muslimah

منعت أجهزة الأمن المصرية مرافقات الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي من دخول الفندق حيث تعقد القمة العربية التي أفتتحت السبت الماضي مما أدى الى وقوع إشتباك بالأيدي ... وكانت المرافقات باللباس العسكري في سيارة وراء سيارة الليموزين التي جلس فيها الزعيم الليبي , وقد حاول عناصر الأمن المصريون عند مدخل الفندق منعهن من المرور إلا أنهم حاولوا إقتحام الحاجز بالقوة , وقد تم منعها . 

عند ذلك نزلت من السيارة مرافقتان في محاولة للمرور مشيا فاشتبك أفراد من الوفد الليبي بالأيدي مع عناصر من الشرطة المصرية الذين أخرجوا مسدساتهم ومنعوهم من الدخول ... فبقيت المرافقات خارج المبنى . 

يذكر أن العقيد القذافي وصل برا من ليبيا الى منتجع شرم الشيخ في شرق مصر , وبرفقته حرسه الشخصي وهم عبارة عن مجموعة من الفتيات باللباس العسكري .؟



----------------------------------------------------

ونعم الحرس 

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

صحيح مبقاش في رجال في ليبيا حتي يجعل القذافي حرسه من النساء ماشاء الله ونعم 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
:confused::confused::confused:

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
براود العضوه الفعاله جدا جدا جدا
و الله انا لغاية الآن لا استطيع تفسير  لجوء القذافى لحرس من النساء فهى حاجه تضحك بأى حال من الأخوال سواء بالفكره نفسها اوبم حدث فالصوره تثير الصحك فعلا0

----------


## شعاع الشمس

الأخت براود مسلمة

قد يكون الرئيس القذافى يثق أكثر فى وجود حرس من النساء.
ولكن ليس هذا سبباً لاعطاء الحق للحرس النسائى فى محاولة اقتحام الأمن خلال انعقاد المؤتمر.

تحياتى
شعاع الشمس

----------


## العمدة

الأخت الفاضلة مسلمة .

أتصور بأن الرئيس القذافي .. يختار فتيات للحراسة .. هو أمر ليس بغريب

فالرجل دائماً يبحث عن الغريب والشاذ .. نظرية ..

خالف تعرف ..

هذا تفسير تمسك القذافي بحرس نسائي ..

وعن منعهم من الدخول .. هذا أمر طبيعي .. فلربما حدثت مصيبة .. ماذا لو

دخلن بالأسلحة .. وحدث ما حدث وقت الخلاف السعودي الليبي .. وأشار للحرس

يا خبر مش فايت  :Mad:

----------


## ابن اسكندريه

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيه راجل ولكنى اعرف سبب اختياره لحرس نسائى

----------


## ابن مصر

لاتعليق!!!!!!!!!!!:confused:

----------


## ميدو مشاكل

اكيد عشان فى اوقات الفراغ ممكن الست تحكى له حكاية امنا الغوله  ::p:  او الشاطر معمر :D طبعا مفيش اى بودى جارد راجل له هذه المواهب  :3:

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

خواني اخواتي اشكر لكم تعليقكم
 والله يستر علينا اذا كان شخص كالقذافي وهو مسؤؤل عن شعبه يتصرف هكذا,,,فما حال باقي الناس? :Mad: 

وبصراحة هو شئ واحد محيرني,,مش المفرود كان اختار فعلا نساء يحمونه ذو هيكل ضخم وبنيه???( ops انابقول ايه نسوان تحمي رجالة ماهي مش جاية:confused:

----------

